# Sign-up for TCoD's First Ever Pokemon Examination Here!



## Black Marauder (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey there everyone, the results are ready! 

Originally, a massive 122 users signed up for the exam. In the end, *94* actually submitted final answers! *Seventy-four (74) of these users were from Serebiiforums* and *Twenty (20) were from The Cave Of Dragonflies*.

Here's the list of users:

Serebiiforums Users:
1.	Guraena
2.	Horn Drill
3.	sceptilianmaster
4.	Profesco
5.	Lishus13
6.	Dramatic Melody
7.	Dragonphantom
8.	Drybones446
9.	Sinnohdragon
10.	Master Blastoise
11.	PocketmonMaster
12.	Lucazard
13.	N_Shadow19
14.	Virtuos
15.	sweet_piplup123
16.	SmoG878
17.	Rheine
18.	Kuroshi
19.	Zapmolcuno
20.	Apocalypse_ZLS
21.	Shadow Tepi 8
22.	shadow_wolf
23.	BynineB
24.	>Entei<
25.	JosJuice
26.	Empoleon Bonaparte
27.	AlteredegoX
28.	sirboulevard
29.	Prince Amrod
30.	freddo from sinnoh
31.	LostHero
32.	Pikachu_Luver
33.	Umbreon-dana
34.	chamo-chan
35.	Ellie
36.	Harris73
37.	BlitzBlast
38.	Uka.champion
39.	The Shiny Feraligator
40.	Abysmal Zero
41.	TurtwigFan1
42.	Sora
43.	watermaster
44.	Grei
45.	DemonLabRat
46.	Krake
47.	Chaos Shadow
48.	serenaballerina
49.	Sinnoh Champion
50.	I like Pokemon (...)
51.	Mitja
52.	Rayquaza Master777
53.	Kurosaki_klan
54.	coolespeon
55.	PamperedPersian1
56.	Atari
57.	Super Saiyan 3 Goku
58.	Pokewriter
59.	personthatiknow
60.	zhanton
61.	ground tamer
62.	mitchlord
63.	~Dragon_Master~
64.	Thunderstarry
65.	MidnightMag
66.	Torosiken
67.	ben_pokemon
68.	Dittoman97
69.	Calm Pokemaster
70.	meteor64
71.	Scizor22
72.	Captain Noob
73.	Rabidmunchlax
74.	Bisasam

The Cave of Dragonflies Users:
75.	Charizard Morph
76.	Mike the Foxhog
77.	shadow_lugia
78.	Murkrow
79.	Mehwmew
80.	Pikachu
81.	Doctor Jimmy
82.	rock-ground
83.	Slartibartfast
84.	Evoli
85.	Mumei
86.	ultraviolet
87.	@lex
88.	Dragon
89.	Ketsu
90.	SonicNintendo
91.	Jack_the_PumpkinKing
92.	Ramsie
93.	Worst Username Ever
94.	Aethelstan

So... the above users' answers were graded, they were awarded raw scores. Grade boundaries were constructed and scaled points were then obtained for each user. In the end, the total amount of points was *500*.

There was a seven letter grading system. Candidates were assigned a grade in each subject, as well as an overall grade.

Per subject, the grades and corresponding scaled marks were:
A* - 95/100
A - 85/100
B - 75/100
C - 65/100
D - 55/100
E - 50/100
F - below 50/100

The total for this exam is 500 scaled marks (from 160 raw marks). The grades and corresponding scaled marks were:
A* - 475/500
A - 425/500
B - 375/500
C - 325/500
D - 275/500
E - 250/500
F - below 250/500

The summary of the results:​


Spoiler: Click the spoiler button!



The highest total score was: 468/500 (An A grade)

The lowest total score was: 115/500 (An F grade)

Twelve (12) users earned an A grade overall (their scores ranged from 425 to 468).

Twenty-four (24) users earned a B grade overall (their scores ranged from 376 to 413).

Twenty (20) users earned a C grade overall (their scores ranged from 328 to 374).

Twenty (20) users earned a D grade overall (their scores ranged from 277 to 374).

Three (3) users earned an E grade overall (their scores ranged from 257 to 272).

Fifteen (15) users earned an F grade overall (their scores ranged from 115 to 248).

Two (2) users earned the highest amount of individual A* grades per subject. Those users earned three A*s.

The highest score in Pokemon Mechanics was copped by three users who scored 100/100.

The highest score in Pokemon History was copped by one user who scored 97/100.

The highest score in Pokemon Math was copped by two users who scored 100/100.

The highest score in General Pokemon was copped by three users who scored 100/100.

The highest score in Pokemon Battling & Contests was copped by three users who scored 100/100.

That's it for now! Come back to General Pokemon Discussion on August 8th to see the grand results of the Annual Pokemon Exam 2009! Other things you can expect to see:
> I will provide a report of the examination
> I will make the examination public!!!
> I will provide some sample answers which were submitted!
> A list of special awards
> A preview of next year's exam :)






> Spoiler: Past Info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 4, 2009)

Just to note that yes, I have been involved in the preparations for this, and it's pretty fun. By all means sign up if you want something to do.


----------



## Scyther (Jul 4, 2009)

Username: Scyther

Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: _yes_


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 4, 2009)

*Accepted:
*01. Scyther*
*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 4, 2009)

*Username:* Full Metal Cookies
*Do you wish to sign-up for the exam:* Yes


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 4, 2009)

Username: Charizard Morph

Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: yes

Well, i guess we'll see. This aught to be interesting.


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 4, 2009)

*Accepted:*
02.Full Metal Cookies
03.Charizard Morph


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 4, 2009)

Username: Mike the Foxhog

Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: yes


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 4, 2009)

*Username:* shadow_lugia

Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: _Yes_

(I wasn't sure where the end tag of the Size=4 thing was suppposed to go, so I just made the whole thing in size 4 :P)


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 4, 2009)

Username: Murkrow

Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: yes


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 4, 2009)

Username: Mehwmew Do you wish to sign up for the exam?  Yes.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 4, 2009)

*Username:* Pikachu
*Do you wish to signup for the exam?* Yes.


----------



## Articuno (Jul 4, 2009)

Username: Articuno
Do you wish to sign up for this exam? Yes


----------



## Flora (Jul 4, 2009)

*Username*: _Flora and Ashes

_*Do you wish to sign-up for the exam*: _yes_


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 4, 2009)

*Accepted:*
04. Mike the Foxhog
05. shadow_lugia
06. Murkrow
07. Mehwmew
08. Pikachu
09. Articuno
10. Flora and Ashes


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 4, 2009)

PM Sent to:
01. Scyther - *PM SENT!*
02. Full Metal Cookies - *PM SENT!*
03. Charizard Morph - *PM SENT!*
04. Mike the Foxhog - *PM SENT!*
05. shadow_lugia - *PM SENT!*
06. Murkrow - *PM SENT!*
07. Mehwmew - *PM SENT!*
08. Pikachu - *PM SENT!*
09. Articuno - *PM SENT!*
10. Flora and Ashes - *PM SENT!*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 4, 2009)

Username: *RandomTyphoon*
Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: *Yes*


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 4, 2009)

*Accepted:*
11. RandomTyphoon


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jul 5, 2009)

Username: Doctor Jimmy
Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: Yes


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 5, 2009)

Username: rock-ground

Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: yes


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 5, 2009)

*Accepted:*
12. Doctor Jimmy
13. rock-ground


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 5, 2009)

Username: Blastoise428

Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: yes


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 5, 2009)

*Username:* Slartibartfast
*Do you wish to sign-up for the exam:* Yes


----------



## Elfin (Jul 5, 2009)

Username: Evoli

Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: yes


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 5, 2009)

*Accepted:*
14. Blastoise428
15. Slartibartfast 
16. Evoli


----------



## turbler (Jul 5, 2009)

Username: turbler
Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: Yes


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 5, 2009)

*Accepted:*
17. turbler


----------



## Ivy Newton (Jul 5, 2009)

*Username*: Mumei*
Do you wish to sign-up for the exam*: _yes__
_


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 5, 2009)

*Username*: _ultraviolet

_ *Do you wish to sign-up for the exam*: _well, yeah_


----------



## @lex (Jul 5, 2009)

*Username:* @lex

*Do you wish to sign-up for the exam:* Yes.


----------



## Minkow (Jul 5, 2009)

Username: Minkow
Sign-up?: Yeah.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 5, 2009)

*Username:* Dragon
*
Do you wish to sign-up for the exam:* _yes_


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 5, 2009)

Username: Ketsu

Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: yes


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 5, 2009)

*Accepted:*
18. Mumei
19. ultraviolet
20. @lex
21. Minkow
22. Dragon
23. Ketsu


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 5, 2009)

Username: SonicNintendo
Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: Yes


----------



## Espeon (Jul 5, 2009)

Username: Espeon

Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: Yes


----------



## JackPK (Jul 5, 2009)

Username: Jack_the_PumpkinKing

Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: Yes


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 5, 2009)

Username: Ramsie
Do you want to sign-up for the exam: Yes


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 5, 2009)

Username: Worst Username Ever
Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: yes


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 5, 2009)

*Accepted:*
24. SonicNintendo
25. Espeon
26. Jack_the_PumpkinKing
27. Ramsie
28. Worst Username Ever

I will be accepting only two more candidates from The Cave of Dragonflies before sign-ups close. Thank you all for participating! :)


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 5, 2009)

*Username:* Aethelstan
*Do you wish to sign-up for the exam:* yes


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 5, 2009)

*Accepted:*
29.Aethelstan

*Sign-ups are now closed!*


----------



## bobbyjkl (Jul 6, 2009)

Username: bobbyjkl
Do you wish to sign-up for the exam: Yes


----------



## bobbyjkl (Jul 6, 2009)

Oooooh darn that's harsh :(


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 6, 2009)

I will let you in, don't worry. You will round off the big 30!

*Accepted:*
30. bobbyjkl

And that's it, TCoD! Sign-ups are now closed. Keep an eye on this thread for updates on marking and results. 92 Serebii.net Forums users entered + 30 TCoDers... takes the grand total to 122! Hopefully everyone submits too :)


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 6, 2009)

Aw man, one day late. D<


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry you missed it :(

*I have received answers from (this list includes people from Serebii.net Forums & The Cave of Dragonflies):*
1. >Entei<
2. Abysmal Zero
3. Aethelstan
4. AlteredegoX
5. Apocalypse_ZLS
6. ben_pokemon
7. Bisasam
8. BlitzBlast
9. BynineB
10. Calm Pokemaster
11. Captain Noob
12. chamo-chan
13. Charizard Morph
14. coolespeon
15. DemonLabRat
16. Dittoman97
17. Dragon
18. Dragonphantom
19. Dramatic Melody
20. Drybones446
21. Ellie
22. Empoleon Bonaparte
23. Evoli
24. freddo from sinnoh
25. Grei
26. ground tamer
27. Guraena
28. I like Pokemon (...)
29. Jack_the_PumpkinKing
30. JosJuice
31. Ketsu
32. Krake
33. Kurosaki_klan
34. Kuroshi
35. Lishus13
36. LostHero
37. Lucazard
38. Master Blastoise
39. Mehwmew
40. meteor64
41. mitchlord
42. Mitja
43. Murkrow
44. N_Shadow19
45. PamperedPersian1
46. Pikachu
47. Pikachu_luver
48. Prince Amrod
49. Rabidmunchlax
50. Rayquaza Master777
51. rock-ground
52. sceptilianmaster
53. Scizor22
54. Scyther
55. Shadow Tepi 8
56. shadow_lugia
57. Sinnoh Champion
58. Sinnohdragon
59. sirboulevard
60. Slartibartfast
61. SmoG878
62. SonicNintendo
63. Super Saiyan 3 Goku
64. The Shiny Feraligator
65. Torosiken
66. TurtwigFan1
67. ultraviolet
68. Umbreon-dana
69. Virtuos
70. watermaster
71. Zapmolcuno
72. zhanton

22/72 have been marked.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 11, 2009)

Of all the days to randomly check TCoD... Will there be another one?


----------



## Black Marauder (Jul 26, 2009)

*I have received answers from (this list includes people from Serebii.net Forums & The Cave of Dragonflies):*
>Entei<
@lex
Abysmal Zero
Aethelstan
AlteredegoX
Apocalypse_ZLS
Atari
ben_pokemon
Bisasam
BlitzBlast
BynineB
Calm Pokemaster
Captain Noob
chamo-chan
Charizard Morph
coolespeon
DemonLabRat
Dittoman97
Dragon
Dragonphantom
Dramatic Melody
Drybones446
Ellie
Empoleon Bonaparte
Evoli
freddo from sinnoh
Grei
ground tamer
Guraena
I like Pokemon (...)
Jack_the_PumpkinKing
JosJuice
Ketsu
Krake
Kurosaki_klan
Kuroshi
Lishus13
LostHero
Lucazard
Master Blastoise
Mehwmew
meteor64
Mike the Foxhog
mitchlord
Mitja
Mumei
Murkrow
N_Shadow19
PamperedPersian1
personthatiknow
Pikachu
Pikachu_luver
PocketmonMaster
Prince Amrod
Profesco
Rabidmunchlax
Ramsie
Rayquaza Master777
Rheine
rock-ground
sceptilianmaster
Scizor22
serenaballerina
Shadow Tepi 8
shadow_lugia
shadow_wolf
Sinnoh Champion
Sinnohdragon
sirboulevard
Slartibartfast
SmoG878
SonicNintendo
Sora
Super Saiyan 3 Goku
sweet_piplup123
The Shiny Feraligator
Thunderstarry
Torosiken
TurtwigFan1
Uka.champion
ultraviolet
Umbreon-dana
Virtuos
watermaster
Worst Username Ever
Zapmolcuno
zhanton

Total users: 87 (49 marked)

Watch this space for a list of users whose answers have been marked :)

The deadline for submission is 31st July 2009 (that's in five days). I will be sending reminder PMs to those who have not submitted as yet tomorrow.

The results will be published on 8th August.


----------



## Black Marauder (Aug 1, 2009)

The deadline is today! :sweatdrop:


----------



## Black Marauder (Aug 4, 2009)

*Woohoo results are ready!!!*

Hey there everyone, the results are ready! 

Originally, a massive 122 users signed up for the exam. In the end, *94* actually submitted final answers! *Seventy-four (74) of these users were from Serebiiforums* and *Twenty (20) were from The Cave Of Dragonflies*.

Here's the list of users:

Serebiiforums Users:
1.	Guraena
2.	Horn Drill
3.	sceptilianmaster
4.	Profesco
5.	Lishus13
6.	Dramatic Melody
7.	Dragonphantom
8.	Drybones446
9.	Sinnohdragon
10.	Master Blastoise
11.	PocketmonMaster
12.	Lucazard
13.	N_Shadow19
14.	Virtuos
15.	sweet_piplup123
16.	SmoG878
17.	Rheine
18.	Kuroshi
19.	Zapmolcuno
20.	Apocalypse_ZLS
21.	Shadow Tepi 8
22.	shadow_wolf
23.	BynineB
24.	>Entei<
25.	JosJuice
26.	Empoleon Bonaparte
27.	AlteredegoX
28.	sirboulevard
29.	Prince Amrod
30.	freddo from sinnoh
31.	LostHero
32.	Pikachu_Luver
33.	Umbreon-dana
34.	chamo-chan
35.	Ellie
36.	Harris73
37.	BlitzBlast
38.	Uka.champion
39.	The Shiny Feraligator
40.	Abysmal Zero
41.	TurtwigFan1
42.	Sora
43.	watermaster
44.	Grei
45.	DemonLabRat
46.	Krake
47.	Chaos Shadow
48.	serenaballerina
49.	Sinnoh Champion
50.	I like Pokemon (...)
51.	Mitja
52.	Rayquaza Master777
53.	Kurosaki_klan
54.	coolespeon
55.	PamperedPersian1
56.	Atari
57.	Super Saiyan 3 Goku
58.	Pokewriter
59.	personthatiknow
60.	zhanton
61.	ground tamer
62.	mitchlord
63.	~Dragon_Master~
64.	Thunderstarry
65.	MidnightMag
66.	Torosiken
67.	ben_pokemon
68.	Dittoman97
69.	Calm Pokemaster
70.	meteor64
71.	Scizor22
72.	Captain Noob
73.	Rabidmunchlax
74.	Bisasam

The Cave of Dragonflies Users:
75.	Charizard Morph
76.	Mike the Foxhog
77.	shadow_lugia
78.	Murkrow
79.	Mehwmew
80.	Pikachu
81.	Doctor Jimmy
82.	rock-ground
83.	Slartibartfast
84.	Evoli
85.	Mumei
86.	ultraviolet
87.	@lex
88.	Dragon
89.	Ketsu
90.	SonicNintendo
91.	Jack_the_PumpkinKing
92.	Ramsie
93.	Worst Username Ever
94.	Aethelstan

So... the above users' answers were graded, they were awarded raw scores. Grade boundaries were constructed and scaled points were then obtained for each user. In the end, the total amount of points was *500*.

There was a seven letter grading system. Candidates were assigned a grade in each subject, as well as an overall grade.

Per subject, the grades and corresponding scaled marks were:
A* - 95/100
A - 85/100
B - 75/100
C - 65/100
D - 55/100
E - 50/100
F - below 50/100

The total for this exam is 500 scaled marks (from 160 raw marks). The grades and corresponding scaled marks were:
A* - 475/500
A - 425/500
B - 375/500
C - 325/500
D - 275/500
E - 250/500
F - below 250/500

The summary of the results:​


Spoiler: Click the spoiler button!



The highest total score was: 468/500 (An A grade)

The lowest total score was: 115/500 (An F grade)

Twelve (12) users earned an A grade overall (their scores ranged from 425 to 468).

Twenty-four (24) users earned a B grade overall (their scores ranged from 376 to 413).

Twenty (20) users earned a C grade overall (their scores ranged from 328 to 374).

Twenty (20) users earned a D grade overall (their scores ranged from 277 to 374).

Three (3) users earned an E grade overall (their scores ranged from 257 to 272).

Fifteen (15) users earned an F grade overall (their scores ranged from 115 to 248).

Two (2) users earned the highest amount of individual A* grades per subject. Those users earned three A*s.

The highest score in Pokemon Mechanics was copped by three users who scored 100/100.

The highest score in Pokemon History was copped by one user who scored 97/100.

The highest score in Pokemon Math was copped by two users who scored 100/100.

The highest score in General Pokemon was copped by three users who scored 100/100.

The highest score in Pokemon Battling & Contests was copped by three users who scored 100/100.

That's it for now! Come back to General Pokemon Discussion on August 8th to see the grand results of the Annual Pokemon Exam 2009! Other things you can expect to see:
> I will provide a report of the examination
> I will make the examination public!!!
> I will provide some sample answers which were submitted!
> A list of special awards
> A preview of next year's exam :)


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 8, 2009)

It's... the 8th! *begins to chew fingers*

Will the results only be posted on SPPF, or will they also be posted here?


----------

